# Swiftlock VINYL plank flooring



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

I have heard of it. HD has Allure, which I'm sure is similar. But if I were you I would google the heck out of it, compare all the brands of the vinyl plank then decide which will be best for you.


----------



## keithl1967 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have...not a ton out there about this particular product....
I was also looking at the Allure Ultra, but some of the thread discusses the difficulty of proper installation, and having to pull it up and re-install.

I took sample planks from HD of the allure ultra, and also of th eLowes Swiftlock...the swiftlock seems to have an easier, and stronger interlock than the Allure Ultra...

The Allure Ultra is lifetime warranty, though, compared to Swiftlock's 25 year...


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't buy anything because one has a lifetime and the other has a 25 year warranty. Most people live in the same house less than 10 years. It can ugly out and still be good under warranty.


----------



## eglassell (Nov 25, 2011)

*Found it hard to install correctly*

The planks were difficult to slide & lock together all the way down, thus producing a crack or gap if not done correctly. Hired an installer who had a difficult time figuring it out & had to take it up and re-lay it after I showed him how to do it. There are still 2 spots in the floor with a slight crack between planks. I didn't have the heart to make him redo it again, but the planks don't lie flat if they are not locked tightly and now there are a couple of places that are chipped at the edge of the plank where the gapped seam is....


----------



## keithl1967 (Aug 14, 2011)

I ende dup going with Swiftlock vinly planking form Lowes', instead of the allure ultra....

The swiftlock goes together well, cust easily, and has none of the "gaps" described here fpr the allure ultra!


----------



## pvsmiths (Dec 10, 2011)

*Please Report Back, Keith!*

So how did it go Keith? Did you have to use any glue at all? Any advice before I get started? I have 21 boxes sitting here waiting for me to get going!


----------



## keithl1967 (Aug 14, 2011)

pvsmiths said:


> So how did it go Keith? Did you have to use any glue at all? Any advice before I get started? I have 21 boxes sitting here waiting for me to get going!


Went pretty smoothly...
Cuts pretty easily (mostky score and snap, but a little more in depth around some corners.

Locks in place well--no issue with it coming apart...one bit of advice, make sure the surface is clean...a very ticky particle can be "felt" throught he floor...

no glue needed...

i would definitely recommend the swiftlock product...


----------



## pvsmiths (Dec 10, 2011)

*"Floating" questions*

I've put off doing this job because we have questions about how to deal with tile when it meets a wall or door opening. Any experience with meeting up to ceramic tile? http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x432/pvsmiths/?action=view&current=DSC_0221.jpg
or other elevated wood?http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x432/pvsmiths/?action=view&current=DSC_0230.jpg or a metal door frame? http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x432/pvsmiths/?action=view&current=DSC_0225.jpg I'll ask the floor guy at Lowe's, but thought I'd try here also. Will copy and paste this in a similar thread, too. 
Thanks for your help, it is truly appreciated!


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Is this the installation? I think that you need to stagger the joints, or you could have a problem.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All the instrutions your going to need are written on the box.
There has to be a space left where ever it meets a wall,
It can not be ran through a doorway, your going to have to use trasition strips at each doorway. Where it meets tile you once agin need a trasition strip.
What the strip does is allow room for the flooring to expand and contract.


----------



## pvsmiths (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Nope, no instructions on the boxes. I did contact the company, and they faxed me some instructions, but they didn't cover the specific challenges I am referring to. I will look into these "transition strips". Thanks again!


----------



## pvsmiths (Dec 10, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> Is this the installation? I think that you need to stagger the joints, or you could have a problem.


 No, not the installation, I just put those down to see where I need to start. Will definitely stagger.


----------



## Sena (Dec 30, 2011)

*removing trim neccessary?*

My floor trim is going to be a nightmare to remove. I've heard there should be a spacer anyway. Is removing the floor moulding really neccessary?
Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have to just remove the 1/4 round or shoe moulding, a simple flat bar and a hammer will just pop it out.
Once out you pull the nails out of the back side with a pair of channel locks.


----------



## docmaho (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to order 48 boxes for SwiftLock Gunstock Oak for the basement in three days so it will arrive on a day I am able to pick it up. We shall see how it goes...


----------



## sriddle84 (Feb 1, 2012)

pvsmiths said:


> Thanks Joe. Nope, no instructions on the boxes. I did contact the company, and they faxed me some instructions, but they didn't cover the specific challenges I am referring to. I will look into these "transition strips". Thanks again!


Can you provide the number and name of the company to contact ? There is nothing on the box and the local Lowe's didn't have anyone who could answer that question. I thought it was an Armstrong product, but can't find anything about it on their website. Any information would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## CharlieO (Feb 8, 2011)

Just as a reference here is the link to Lowes instruction page for this product.
It does not tell you how to transition to other flooring though, you will need a transition strip 

http://www.lowes.com/cd_Install+Armstrong+Swiftlock+Laminate+Flooring_917307363_


----------



## sriddle84 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Swiftlock*

I found out that Swiftlock is made by Novalis Flooring, which also makes Armstrong - who knew? - and they do not make transitions. We've worked around most of the problems, and are having to use oak transition strips which we will have to match-stain ourselves, to meet up with carpet (hate the metal strips). LOVE the floor - HATE the headache of having to do all of this seek-and-find on my own time. DIY stores should be pro-active in telling buyers that these floors don't have transition strips, and nobody anywhere makes any that will match up. Thank YOU for responding - but the site reference for Lowes gave me a "sorry - under construction" message. Maybe my complaint made it far enough up the chain they removed the ref ?? :wink:


----------



## lfperno (Sep 1, 2012)

keithl1967 said:


> I have...not a ton out there about this particular product....
> I was also looking at the Allure Ultra, but some of the thread discusses the difficulty of proper installation, and having to pull it up and re-install.
> 
> I took sample planks from HD of the allure ultra, and also of th eLowes Swiftlock...the swiftlock seems to have an easier, and stronger interlock than the Allure Ultra...
> ...


I just installed the swiftlock Forest Gold vinyl it was very easy to install and locked easily. The floor looks terrific difficult to tell from the real thing. We installed 800 sq ft. Took approx 10 hours. I would recommend it.
Purchased from Lowes paid 3.15/sq ft and I received a 15% veterans discount.


----------



## Bob60 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Swiftlock in unheated cottage*

Does anyone have experience with this in a cottage that will be unheated all winter?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's about 800 post on this one subject. Please try the serch funtion under flooring.


----------

